# Graskarpfen gegen Wasserlinsen/ Entengrütze



## drilling22 (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Teich (ca. 45.000 Liter) ist seit diesem "Frühling" voll mit Entengrütze. Habe das Zeug schon mal abgefischt, aber alles kriegt man ja eh nicht. Langsam wächst es auch wieder zu. 
Deshalb habe ich hier nach Infos gesucht, um Fische dagegen zu besetzen. (Direkt zur Info: Der Teich hat keinen Anschluss an einen Bach oder sowas) Es war ja hier immer wieder von Graskarpfen die Rede. 
Nun meine Frage: Wie viele Graskarpfen in welcher Größe sollte ich auf die Wassermenge besetzen?
Und hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp wo man die Fische im Raum Bonn/ Siegburg kaufen kann?
Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Mfg Drilling22


----------



## nostradamus (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Graskarpfen gegen Wasserlinsen/ Entengrütze*

hi,


hatte das gleiche problem und daher habe ich mich erkundugt ... jeder war der meinung, dass man alles aber keine graskarpfen besetzen sollte! Handarbeit ist angesagt und abfischen..

gruß


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Graskarpfen gegen Wasserlinsen/ Entengrütze*

Wenn die Teichgröße noch in Litern angegeben wird,kann man auch ruhig Graskarpfen besetzen.Da in solchen Teichgrößen nicht viel benötigt werden reicht der gang zum nächsten Zooladen,spart mühe und vom Preis her teuer-aber nicht jede Zuchtanlage verkauft kleine Mengen-Zooläden aber immer.


----------



## feko (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Graskarpfen gegen Wasserlinsen/ Entengrütze*

Was haste denn sonst für Fisch drinne?


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Graskarpfen gegen Wasserlinsen/ Entengrütze*

Stell Dier als Teichbesitzer mal die Frage ob die Nährstoffe raus sollen, oder ruhig im Teich bleiben  können.?
Holst  du die W.Linsen raus, sind auch die Nährstoffe raus.
Frisst es der Graser, bleiben sie drinnen.

Die Linsen sind wie dafür gemacht, so Nährstoffen aus kleinen Teichen oder Aquarien zu bekommen.


----------



## drilling22 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Graskarpfen gegen Wasserlinsen/ Entengrütze*



feko schrieb:


> Was haste denn sonst für Fisch drinne?



Sonst habe ich eigenltich nur Kleinfische wie Moderlieschen und Gründlige drin. Ein paar Karauschen paddeln da auch noch rum.
Hatte bis vor wenigen Jahren auch jahrelang Kois drin, die auch überwintert haben (auf jeden Fall bis zu ihrem letzten Winter).

Also meint ihr, dass es sich nicht lohnt Graskarpfen zui besetzen?


----------



## feko (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Graskarpfen gegen Wasserlinsen/ Entengrütze*

Fütterst du die Fische?
45.000 l is ja nicht so groß.
Nein,ich würde keine Graser besetzen.
Karauschen fressen übrigens auch diese Wasserlinsen.
Kein Futter,Linsen abfischen,und irgendwann solltest du das im Griff haben.
Ich nehme an,dein Wasser ist sehr klar,also ohne Grünalgen,oder?
Besetzt du Graser,wirst du ganz schnell eine grüne Suppe haben.
Diese Linsen haben auch Vorteile,wie gesagt,binden Nährstoffe,beschatten das Wasser.
Ich würde sie wie gesagt nur abfischen,eine andere Möglichkeit wäre für Oberflächenbewegung zu sorgen,das vertragen sie nämlich nicht.
Nachtei aber-überschüssige Nährstoffe bleiben wieder drinne.
vg


----------



## drilling22 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Graskarpfen gegen Wasserlinsen/ Entengrütze*

Seit die Kois weg sind fütter ich nicht mehr.
Es ist halt nur so, dass die Wasserlinsen erst Ende letzten Jahre aufgetreten sind. Davor hatte ich die noch nie drin.

Also am besten drinlassen und ab und an mal abfischen?


----------



## feko (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Graskarpfen gegen Wasserlinsen/ Entengrütze*

Richtig #6


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Graskarpfen gegen Wasserlinsen/ Entengrütze*

Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du dir eine Pumpe besorgst und den Ausfluß
so einstellst,dass es eine Oberflächenströmung gibt.Das gibt erstens Sauerstoff fürs Gewässer,zweitens mögen die Wasserlinsen keine Strömung und drittens,wenn du die geschickt ausrichtest, werden die Linsen alle in eine Ecke getrieben und lassen sich so viel leichter entfernen.

Noch ein Tipp:
Bei dieser Pumpe,geht auch eine billige ausm Baumarkt,z.B. Hornbach Teichpumpe.
Hauptsache die Literleistung ist möglichst hoch.Die Rechnung gut aufheben und wenn die innerhalb von zwei Jahren kaputt geht, umtauschen und ne neue mitnehmen.
Ich habe da mal gearbeitet,da kamen Leute regelmäßig mit diesen Pumpen an und machten diesen unendlichen Kreislauf!
Und die Pumpen gehen innerhalb dieser zwei Jahre kaputt!

So etwas meine ich:http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Teichpu...-l-h/8050693/artikel.html?WT.svl=artikel_text

Du kannst natürlich auch Oase kaufen,dass ist gute Qualität und wenn du die im Winter
reinholst,dann halten die auch über die Garantiefrist!

Jürgen


----------



## drilling22 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Graskarpfen gegen Wasserlinsen/ Entengrütze*

Top, danke für die Hilfe
Dann probiere ich es mal mit einer Pumpe.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Graskarpfen gegen Wasserlinsen/ Entengrütze*



> Dann probiere ich es mal mit einer Pumpe.


Ja, mach das und es wäre nett, wenn du später mal berichtest, wie sich das mit den Wasserlinsen weiterhin entwickelt!
Das Problem haben nämlich auch andere!
Wenn du dir sone Pumpe holst,dann musst du den Ausfluß wahrscheinlich mit einem Stück(Silikon) Schlauch verlängern und ihn z.b. zwischen ein paar Steinen an der Oberfläche einklemmen, so das du eine Oberflächenströmung hinkriegst.
Eine Möglichkeit,diese noch zu verstärken, ist einen Difusor,oder eine Düse einzusetzen,gibt es genau wie den Schlauch auch beim Hornbach,wenn diie eine Aquaristikabteilung haben!
Vielleicht ist auch so eine Düse beim Zubehör der Pumpe dabei.
Aber selbst wenn du nur den sicher dabei befindlichen Springbrunnensprenkler benutzt,
so ist zumindest diese Fläche frei von den Wasserlinsen,so wenig wie diese Strömung mögen,genau so wenig mögen die dauernd Wasser von oben!

Jürgen


----------

